# 2004 SENTRA 1.8S TRANSMISSION QUESTION



## NeWSENTRAA (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok well ive looked around the forum and i cannot find something similar so i decided to start a new post, i just bought a 2004 1.8s sentra, around 58,000 miles, car runs good, only 2 issues are the following, when i first start the car in the mornings, and i go from 1st to 2nd gear it does somewhat like a jerk, its AUTOMATIC btw, the rest of the day its fine no problem, sometimes ill feel it when it down shifts. i am hoping its not a major issue, but i want some feed back from you guys, 2nd thing is when im going at high speeds like 40+ i hear like a vroom noise, and louder when i make turns at a high speed. PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE HAS HAD THE SAME PROBLEMS OR WHAT THEY MIGHT BE thank you for your help- Mickey


----------



## nick5590 (Feb 19, 2010)

i have the same issue with mine its a 2003 1.8l auto and it kicks in first gear a little i changed the trans oil and filter and gasket and still does it.


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

nick5590 said:


> i have the same issue with mine its a 2003 1.8l auto and it kicks in first gear a little i changed the trans oil and filter and gasket and still does it.


I had the same problem. car was under warranty. transmission got replaced. tried changing the transfuild and nothing. i had the problem eveytime the car was cold or sitting for a while like as in like sitting for 8 hrs or soo. once the car got warmed it wont kick anymore. dealer also changed one part the selonoids it did fix it for a lil bit but then came back again. after which they replaced the transmission and oh i have a 05 sentra. so see if you want to look into repalacing the selonoid if not. just let go off teh gas as soon as u feel it shitting gears from 1st to 2nd. which will most times wont jerk. its like driving a manual but not. lol. thats how i got around it. sooo give gas... and as soon as u feel its about to shift let go and once it shift give gas again and go on. its funny.but worked for me. so if u are still under warranty get it fixed and goes for anyone else out there. if the dealer ship as in my case first one refused to aknoledge the problem. told him f u. and went to another dealer who were nice even gave me a loaner car and got the problem fixed. and then go back to the first dealer ship tell em f u again. and tell the manager how shitty the service department is.cuz my 1st dealership told me they didnt know what was wrong and couldnt duplicate but the 4th time i went back they could but didnt know the solution and i told them the solution and that they should get their act straight and not tell the customer " we dont know what is wrong and we dont know what to do with it and we cant do anything" these were exact words this is airport nissan in brampton in Ontarion canada.


----------



## gh94z28 (Mar 5, 2007)

nick5590 said:


> i have the same issue with mine its a 2003 1.8l auto and it kicks in first gear a little i changed the trans oil and filter and gasket and still does it.


How hard was it to change the trans filter? Cant find a lot of info on it. People say it is a drain and refill tranny. Thanks


----------



## gh94z28 (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh btw i am having the same issue with the 1 to 2nd hard shift until warmed up.


----------



## Tony Gutowski (Feb 8, 2018)

Has a solution been found other than replace the transmission? I have done the filter and fluid and checked that the service bulletin was done (it was), but still have the same problem. Is it not possible to change just the 1-2 solenoid or do you have to replace the entire pack? Or is it something else completely?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Tony


----------

